# NetworkManager: nm-dispatcher displays text over login

## danboston

[Re]boot machine. No apparent errors. Screen clears. Can now type the user-name I want to login as. Note: text-mode login. Suddenly a bunch of lines about "nm-dispatcher" appear. This makes login a bit confusing. I have to hit enter again to get a new login prompt.  Can then log in fine.

What I have figured out:

1. nm-dispatcher messages are generated by NetworkManager. How this happens I am unclear on.

2. NetworkManager works: can connect on ethernet and can connect via wifi.

Please how do I get nm-dispatcher to stop spamming me during console login?

p.s.  Googling was no help, though I did find out about a NM dispatcher who was suspended for hanging up on a 911 caller.

p.p.s.  Some of the messages:

```

nm-dispatcher: reg:1 'connectivity-change': new request (1 scripts)

nm-dispatcher: reg:1 'connectivity-change': start running ordered scripts...

nm-dispatcher: reg:2 'up' [enp14s0]: new request (1 scripts)

```

etc.

----------

## danboston

Not solved yet, but have found out some things.  There is a file in /etc/init.d/NetWorkmanager which is a sort of script or config file.  What is of interest in this file is the following bits from the start() section:

```

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid \

      --exec /usr/sbin/NetworkManager -- --pid-file /run/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.pid

   local _retval=$?

```

/usr/sbin/NetworkManager is an elf binary: presumably the actual program itself.

As can be seen, there has been some attempt by whoever originally made this script to get nm to be quite, via the "--quiet" parameter to the start-stop-daemon command.

My thought is to carefully insert a "2>/dev/null > /dev/null" into the above.  Naturally, this would disable real/actual error messages, but I am OK with that, because nm is working fine.

My question now is, where is the safest place to insert a redirection to /dev/null?

----------

## khayyam

danboston ...

the most obvious reason you might see stderr is that you don't have a logger (ie, app-admin/syslog-ng) running.

best ... khay

----------

## danboston

```

~# emerge --search sysklogd                                            

[ Results for search key : sysklogd ]

Searching...

*  app-admin/sysklogd

      Latest version available: 1.5.1

      Latest version installed: 1.5.1

      Size of files: 113 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.infodrom.org/projects/sysklogd/

      Description:   Standard log daemons

      License:       BSD

[ Applications found : 1 ]

~# 

```

----------

## khayyam

danboston ...

that simply shows its installed, whereas '/etc/init.d/sysklogd status' or 'rc-status --all', will show if it is running, or not. That is not to say that NM isn't behaving badly, only that the most obvious reasons why that might be the case are covered.

best ... khay

----------

## danboston

Wow, that was it.  The logger was in but was never getting run.  I found out how to have the logger get started at boot time, rebooted ... and the text spam went away. Thank you very much.   :Smile: 

----------

